# Mini Pellia (Riccardia chamedryfolia)



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

Does anyone know of a local (DFW) source for Mini Pellia? 

TIA,

Jim


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I do have Monosolenium tenerum, the regular Pellia I can give you.


----------

